# Super excited, NEW Puppy arriving in March



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

We are super excited to announce we will be bringing a new puppy to our family in March. We have yet to pick out an exact puppy from the litter, as we will be show co owning with the breeder. We will be getting a female and get to pick her out next week.Oh she is a Borzoi


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

SO precious! I have never met a Borzoi but I find them so adorable.


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

I've only ever met on in person once, before finding this breeder. I have been head over heels ever since. We have 4 lazy English Bulldogs and need an active dog in our love


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow what a pretty mama! I've never seen a black and tan one


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

We love the black and tan! The breeder was really hoping for at least one black and tan in the litter, but no luck. We are torn between 2 puppies a deep red sable girl and a fawn pied boy... we talked to the breeder and we may actually purchase both if given the opportunity


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg congrats! Borzois are so precious! Gorgeous gorgeous dogs. Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## HyenaHijack (Feb 13, 2016)

A Borzoi?!?! I'm so jealous. Those are such gorgeous snoots. Oh and about the coloring you mentioned below, the color can fade. Someone had a black and tan Borzoi girl who's mask faded away to white as she aged—pretty interesting! I guess that's why they say Borzois aren't fully grown until 2 years of age.


----------

